# CATVOS Lift problems



## bpcheramie (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone had any problems with there CATVOS lift?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

On my 4" I used to have on my 08 BF, no problems, but wasn't worth the money because it wasn't but a hair over an inch bigger than your average RDC and HL springs.

On the 6" I used to have on my 08 BF, only issue was a few boots on the rear axles. Otherwise both were dependable, solid built lifts.

We Actually Have A Nice Long Thread About Catvos Lifts On Here....Probably More Than One. Just Have To Search A Bit.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I just had some fitment issues with my shocks on the gade, no other experiences.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Besides getting them to answer the phone.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I never had a problem getting a hold of them! Scott is eager to make deals and I even had a fabrication issue and he fixed it no questions asked


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought the service was great when I got my lift and then needed spring spacers


----------

